# Promising test shot of the new Bachmann 2-4-2T/"Lyn"



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Check out the pix on Bachmann's Facebook page. It appears that the loco will have a LOT of improvements

Some good photos including the drive with the bottom cover gone. Now, this might be open for debate, but look and see what appears to be (maybe) BRASS gears (but it maybe the lighting, but they are the same "tone" as the bearings). Trigger/cam for sound too.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?a...2658255760

It appears to be a bit larger and better proportioned (see the shots with the old version). The wheels/frame details are nice also.

The only odd bit is it appears that the cylinders have "flat spots" on the outsides?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 19 Nov 2010 08:53 PM The only odd bit is it appears that the cylinders have "flat spots" on the outsides?



the flat spots are supposed to be there! 


http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e1/BaldwinLocomotiveLyn.jpg 


Scot


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have looked at pix and drawings of that loco for close to 30 years now and NEVER noticed that. Learned something new, thanks Scot!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So is this engine being beefed up?

I have always liked this engine but never really ran them because of the other engines and their issues?

Is this a move by Bachmann to strengthgen the line of engines so they become better runners? The gear looks like brass.

If this is a move to improve running I would gladly once again venture to purchase Bachmann engines again.

Bubba


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

The running gear is a far cry better then the original's thin stamp pieces. 

And do my eyes deceive me by some moving valve gear? 
That seems to be a far cry of improvement in the movements.


Unfurtunately it seems it might have the same press-fit pins for connecting the side rods to the drivers. 

Having to turn one to get a lyn i got running. John-Paul


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Well I hope that they also do the English Version of this locomotive not an Americanized version. Just a quick comparison, the pilot, diamond stack, air compressor, water pump on the right tank have all been added. Hopefully this is just a case of doing several different versions of the loco.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there are four versions including the Lyn.

Item No. 91196 LYN – SOUTHERN
Item No. 91197 PAINTED, UNLETTERED – BLACK 
Item No. 91198 PAINTED, UNLETTERED – BLACK with RED WINDOWS and WHITE PINSTRIPES 
Item No. 91199 PAINTED, UNLETTERED – GREEN & BLACK with WHITE PINSTRIPES


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That looks SOOOOOOO much better than the original sitting on my shelf here. It also looks to be 20.3 scale, too - more or less. AND it has correctly operating valve gear, working off the two front axle eccentrics. My 'Lyn' died the death after less than ten hours running, and all attempts to get bits for it were doomed to failure, so it has been a side-lined shelf queen for about fifteen years or so. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hard to say, but the new one looks to have slightly bigger dimensions. Certainly the side tanks are a little deeper. 

Pity is that it will definitely *NOT* be regaugeable down to 32mm for the British 16 mill market.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Tac this is my point with all the inherant problems with previous Bachmann models I am reluctant to spend any more cash on their engines UNTILL they make a committment to improving the quality of their engines..more then 10 hours, I also have horror stories like that! 
I have plenty of Bachmann shelf queens..no need for any more. I do like the engines they come out with though 
IMHO 
Bubba


----------

